# Panzer Corps



## BobKelso (10. August 2011)

Hi!
Weiß schon jemand wann dieses Spiel in Deutsch erscheinen wird?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. August 2011)

Bisher gibt es wohl keinen festen Termin, man liest nur von diesem Jahr. Nach diversen Berichten sollen sich die Englischkenntnisse in Grenzen halten und ein kostenfreises aufrüsten auf Deutsch möglich sein


----------



## BobKelso (10. August 2011)

Davon hatte ich auch schon gehört, hoffte nur auf einen konkreteren Termin. Das mit dem kostenlosen aufrüsten ist zwar gut und schön aber aus Erfahrung ist mir eine direkte deutsche Version lieber bevor ich nachher einen MischMasch habe - alles schon erlebt.


----------



## outsider1812 (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo!

Mal ne (vermutlich ganz blöde) Frage:

Ich hab mir die Panzer Corps Gold Edition geholt und sowohl das Hauptspiel als auch direkt im Anschluß daran die Grand Campaign 39-42 installiert.

Wo finde ich im Spielmenü nun die Grand Campaign? Fügt die sich nahtlos in die Hauptkampagne ein oder gibts da ne separate Schaltfläche für?
Finde da nämlich nichts explizites. Neben dem Tutorial habe ich die 4 Schaltflächen für die Hauptkampagne (Fall Weiß) sowie die drei (bereits schon im Handbuch für das Basisspiel erwähnten) anderen Kampagnen (Nach Osten, Sieg um jeden Preis, Für den Sieg).
Da ich wie gesagt alles "in einem Rutsch" installiert habe, weiß ich leider nicht, wie die Menuoberfläche ohne die Grand Campaign aussieht.

Wo also finde ich die zusätzlichen Kampagnen?


----------



## Gary (4. Februar 2013)

Da gibt es auf jeden Fall einen separaten Button, aktuellstes Patch wird glaube ich vorrausgesetzt - weiß nicht, wie das mit der Gold Version ist. Glaube in der dt. Version ist dieser in der Mitte (unter Panzerschule glaube ich) zu finden und im englischen rechts. (siehe Google-Bild)


----------

